# Multiple Dog Leash



## jkaldahl (Nov 1, 2007)

I been using this companies leash for the last six months and I love it. It allows me to walk both of my St. Bernards on one leash. The company is very repsonsive and has a five year warranty on the leash. This is the best buy I have made for my dogs. Check them out at www.doggstarr.com, you won't regret it!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

jkaldahl said:


> It allows me to walk both of my St. Bernards


From the owner of the business on the website:


> Being the owner of two St. Bernard's



Just curious: why use this product over the ones widely available already for the same purpose?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I dont think I would actually use or like that leash. I have a coupler for my dogs (Great Dane, German Shepherd), but it doesnt have all that room in between them. Thats just asking for them to get tangled up. I like to give them some space but not all that room. You can pick one up at any pet store!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't want to use this leash, either. I walk 3 dogs at the same time (2 Standard Poodles, and a Shih Tzu), using single 6' leather leashes hooked up to each dog. The Poodles are on my left, and the little guy is on my right. No tangling up, whether we walk at a leisurely pace, or pick it up and jog.

I've tried couplers, but just don't like them.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

It's a coupler. BFD. Plus, I'd never buy from a company who tries to take advantage of a community they haven't bothered to be a part of OR pay to be a Sponsor just to sell their stuff. Bad business practice which means I'd never recommend your site and I'd discourage anyone from buying from it.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

The thing that gets me is how expensive it is when you can buy a coupler at petsmart for $15. 

I do use a couple with my heeler and shih tzu and that works just fine.

I have to also agree with Greys.


----------



## Jennifer T. (Mar 3, 2008)

We actually have two dogs, a Pekingese and a Westie. They have different energy level, so we seldom walk them together. I love the leather collar and leash though they're a little bit expensive. By the way, I really like the padding collar and leash, I think I'll get a set when I have a large dog. And I believe I should have a Lab, because this is a breed I really love.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

> And I believe I should have a Lab, because this is a breed I really love.


Make sure you have the time for their high energy level, unless you get one bred for showing, but they still have a high energy lever, feild labs just have more. 

I have a coupler and I like it, except for when the dogs see a rabbit and think they should pull my arm out of my socket. (But we are working on that.)
I would never use this product...way to high of a chance of them getting tangled the way they criss cross back and forth around eachother...thats just asking for fustration. And way to much room between. 

I find it interesting how in one of those pictures, not one of those dachsunds were at a heel, just pulling away...


----------

